
Zero Downtime Release: Disruption-Free Load Balancing of Multi-Billion User Site [pdf] - ingve
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g40kvbyxqhn4h72/fbr.pdf
======
gbrown_
Not sure why this submission links to some Dropbox. The following submission
links to the actual ACM reference.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24057842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24057842)

